# PARÁNYI ELEM



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

A legutóbbi 3D-s nyomtatók feltalálása óta a csillagos ég a határ a bonyolult és összetett tárgyak számára. Június 18-án bejelentették, hogy a Harvard és az Illinois Egyetem egyik kutatócsoportjának sikerült olyan lítium-ion akkumulátort előállítani szintetikus úton, ami kisebb egy homokszemnél és vékonyabb egy emberi hajszál szélességénél.

A kutatóknak ezt a meghökkentő eredményt váltósoros elektródák hálózatának finom rétegzésével sikerült elérni. Miután a 3D-s terv elkészül a számítógépen, a nyomtató olyan speciális folyékony tintát használ, amely olyan elektródákat tartalmaz, melyeket úgy terveztek, hogy azonnal megszilárduljanak, mihelyt érintkezésbe lépnek a levegővel. A szerkezet méretének köszönhetően széles körben felhasználható.


----------



## Leopoldika (2014 Október 16)

*Szintetikus csont 3D nyomtatással*
Egyre gyakoribb a 3D nyomtatás orvosi alkalmazása. Úgy tűnik, egy új kutatással viszont minden eddiginél hasznosabb alkalmazások jöhetnek.
A Sydney Egyetem, Hala Zreiqat által vezetett csoportja ugyanis olyan nyomtatott csontokkal dolgozik, amelyek tulajdonságait a korábbi szintetikus csontimplantátumok meg sem közelítették.
A sok egyedi jegy miatt nehéz csontot utánozni. Belülről nagyon lyukacsos, kívülről pedig masszív; egyszerre erős, könnyű és porózus. A tudomány nem tudja a választ arra, hogyan egyesíthető egyetlen szintetikus anyagban a három. Nagyobb csontrészeket nem is szoktak helyettesíteni velük.
Az egyik sanghaji kórházzal együttműködő ausztrál kutatónő a napokban jelentette be, hogy kikísérletezték a megfelelő, nyomtatható szintetikus anyagot, egy bioaktív kerámiát. Az új matéria elég erős ahhoz, hogy a nyomásnak ellenálljon, viszont van annyira porózus is, hogy a véráramlást és a sejtek mozgását ne akadályozza. A tesztek alapján a szervezet nem dobja ki, és segíti a csontgyógyulást.
Zreiqat szerint kísérleteikből tíz éven belül lehet kereskedelmi termék.


----------

